# Outlook exchange server problem



## freydus (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,

I have to use VPN in order to use outlook as an exchange client. When I have my firewall running (f-secure internet shield) I get a pop up telling me>

""Microsoft Exchange Server is unavailable".

When I disable the firewall I am able to open up outlook fine and access my account. I'm sure I have to change rules in my firewall but I'm not sure which. F-secure support isn't great on this, and their telephone support is quite expensive so I'm hoping someone here can help before I empy my pockets -razz:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You will need to open the ports used by the VPN. Type in your VPN name and ports in Google.com and you should get what you need. If not, contact the person that maintains the VPN for your work.


----------



## Kataclysm (Oct 21, 2002)

You should look if your dns server can resolve the exhange server name.


----------

